# Anyone Have 100% Pg Juice



## Gizmo (2/2/14)

I am starting to realise I may have a VG allergy. Like today with all extreme vaping extravaganza my short of breath is quite bad. I deal with it daily since vaping and on further research it's looks like it could be a VG issue.


----------



## Gizmo (2/2/14)

Reference http://www.ehow.com/list_6949143_vegetable-glycerin-dangers.html#page=1


----------



## drew (2/2/14)

Hey dude. Have you seen this vid? Shortness of breath is a symptom of hypothyroidism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (2/2/14)

Dug through our old liquid bases but sadly no more 100% PG. I recommend getting some from Health Cabin to try - I doubt a small order would get any scrutiny from customs


----------



## Andre (2/2/14)

You can order from Vapour Mountain or buy from a pharmacy.


----------



## Gizmo (2/2/14)

Going to check out the pharamcy


----------



## Gizmo (2/2/14)

but if anyone does have a pre-made juice I will buy it from you for-sure.


----------



## CraftyZA (2/2/14)

Well Liqua is 80% PG.
The best I can do is 75%pg, seeing as my nic is 24mg at 50/50. So a 12mg juice can come out as 75%(+/-) max.
Your ultimate will be to get PG nic. Wizzard labs does sell it. So does health cabin if I'm not mistaken.
All the current local suppliers only have vg based nic, and that is the limitation in getting a complete juice to 100%

No more cloud chasing for you then... PG really does not make a lot of vapour at all! It feels like when your battery is about to die.


----------



## devdev (2/2/14)

I managed to get 100% PG from Dischem in woodmead. Suggest you try there


----------



## Silver (2/2/14)

Go for it @Gizmo, let us know what the high PG juice is like when you get it right...

If you are allergic, you must be one of the very few allergic to VG. I thought the main allergic reaction (still uncommon) was to PG and not VG...


----------



## Andre (2/2/14)

Oh, I see now. You want a complete 100 % PG juice, not just the PG as component. Wow, know of no commercial juices at that. DIY will probably be your best option. Some vendors (like Heathers Heavenly Vapes) lets you choose your proportions, but usually to a maximum of 80 % PG.


----------



## Tom (2/2/14)

@Gizmo why don't you have an allergy test done before you go all the way to source pur PG juices?


----------



## Andre (2/2/14)

I can DIY you a bottle of 100 PG juice if you want to try, @Gizmo. Have orange, litchi and menthol flavours. Or I can just post you a bottle of 100 PG at the nicotine concentration you specify and you add your own flavour/s. Or I can post you some 100 mg PG nicotine to add your own PG and flavours.


----------



## Gizmo (2/2/14)

Hi Matthee would be nice to try but let me see if I can get it from the pharmacy first, saves you a trip at least


----------



## Silver (3/2/14)

You're not gonna get the PG based nic from the pharmacy. If you do, let me know which one


----------



## devdev (6/2/14)

@Gizmo hey bud did you manage to come right with this quest?

I see eciggies hell high range is pure PG, although it is 36mg 

https://eciggies.co.za/Hell_High_e-Liquidz

Still, you could dilute it down to 24, or 12 easily enough.

Have you found a difference since you scaled down the VG consumption?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/2/14)

I got him some from @drew just waiting for the shipment to arrive  Went to dischem but the queue at the dispensary was too long and I got impatient  will let you know how it goes


----------



## devdev (6/2/14)

You can source the PG over the counter, without queuing at the dispensary - you just have to speak to the manager of the over the counter stuff and then pray that they have stock


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/2/14)

oh


----------



## SunRam (8/2/14)

@Gizmo, if you find it better with the 100% PG, let me know, I can mix the Vape Elixir juices at any ratio, even 100% PG. Let us know if your chest is getting better. I can not vape high VG juices either, my chest gets very heavy, and I feel out of breath. Even the Five Pawns 50/50 ratio is too high for me. My wife vapes alot of Boba's Bounty, and I can not stomach it (or lung it lol), never mind the awful taste, cause it's 100% VG.


----------



## Zodiac (9/2/14)

So where did you get or source boba's bounty from @SunRam, please share


----------



## SunRam (9/2/14)

Zodiac said:


> So where did you get or source boba's bounty from @SunRam, please share


A friend went to the States, and brought some back. It's not a long term solution unfortunately


----------



## Zodiac (9/2/14)

I think i have tried just about every juice i was hunting for. Boba's bounty is the only one on that list that i didn't manage to get  I'm hunting it like the plague


----------



## Silver (9/2/14)

I tried it at the last JHB vape meet. Wasnt for me. 
Taste is so subjective....


----------



## Zodiac (9/2/14)

How would you describe it @Silver1 ?


----------



## Silver (9/2/14)

Cant really remember to be honest. Didnt make much of an impression. I only vaped a couple of drags though. So dont take my word for it. But there were one or two others at the meet that said they also couldnt understand what all the hype was about Bobas. 

Anyway, i think you should try it since its something you always wanted to try. Just dont get your hopes up too high. Maybe then you will be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Tornalca (9/2/14)

Zodiac said:


> How would you describe it @Silver1 ?



I am vaping it at the moment. These are the flavours I am getting. Caramel, almond and cream. Looking at some clone recipes I am a bit off bit that's what my vape buds are telling me. It has a nice throat hit. 12mg strength I have is also a bit too much for me for constant vaping. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (9/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> I am vaping it at the moment. These are the flavours I am getting. Caramel, almond and cream. Looking at some clone recipes I am a bit off bit that's what my vape buds are telling me. It has a nice throat hit. 12mg strength I have is also a bit too much for me for constant vaping.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Mmmm....sounds yummy and appealing to me. Strange that you don't mention getting any tobacco though ? I MUST get my hands on some, lol, tried various avenues but keep running into a brick wall


----------



## Tornalca (9/2/14)

Zodiac said:


> Mmmm....sounds yummy and appealing to me. Strange that you don't mention getting any tobacco though ? I MUST get my hands on some, lol, tried various avenues but keep running into a brick wall



Compared to other tobacco flavours I have had. It this falls into the class of a tobacco I would definitely rate it as the best so far for me. The tobacco comes through more like a burnt caramel. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca (9/2/14)

I am not great with juice reviews. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (9/2/14)

Thanks @Tornalca, i catch your drift, i wish Alien Visions can get their act together already and ship internationally


----------



## Tom (9/2/14)

Zodiac said:


> Mmmm....sounds yummy and appealing to me. Strange that you don't mention getting any tobacco though ? I MUST get my hands on some, lol, tried various avenues but keep running into a brick wall


there is a place in Germany where you could get it from: just check with the if they deliver to SA. Because Alienvision doesn't it might be an option:
https://www.vapor-freak.de/E-Liquid/Alien-Vision-E-Juice


----------



## Zodiac (9/2/14)

Thanks for the suggestion @Tom. They're charging €85 for 100ml's !!! Thats R1300, before shipping and customs  That's almost 3 times the price Alien Visions is charging. I have a reship and myus account, but they do not forward e-cigs or e-liquids any longer. Cant win


----------



## Tom (9/2/14)

yeah I know...6 months ago the pricing would have been ok'ish in Rand terms. But with the current exchange rate everything from outside SA will soon become unaffordable. Time to get into extracting mielie ejuice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SunRam (9/2/14)

Boba's is not my favourite either. I get a lot of sweet caramel, some vanilla, a little nutty, and a very subtle tobacco taste. It sure is a very complex taste, that is not easy to replicate. Virtually no throat hit due to it being VG. Nice to have tasted it from time to time, but not nearly as good as the hype that surrounds it. I've tasted much better, all be it very subjective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/14)

Call me short sighted or narrow minded but my view on this whole thing is that if its not easily available in SA then whats the point? 

Can you imagine the pain if you find a juice thats hard to get and manage to get it and you love it. Then what.... 

So far, i have stuck to locally available and i am happy. 

This may change in time but i hope the variety and availability here improves. 

I am also happy to support our local retailers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (10/2/14)

Yeah, i agree with you @Silver1, but to me its just this one, lol. Acquiring it has become more of a challenge than anything else, i don't even care what it tastes like anymore, lol. But i'm not gonna loose this battle, hahahhaha .... Umm, yes i know, i'm crazy like that

Reactions: Like 2


----------

